# Wanted - Daedalus Pro Coil Maker V2



## NYRAD (10/10/18)

Hi all does anyone know who has stock on this 

Im wanting something to make twisted stainless steel wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/10/18)

NYRAD said:


> Hi all does anyone know who has stock on this
> 
> Im wanting something to make twisted stainless steel wire


it cant do twisted u need a drill and pliers fore that 
clapton it is good at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/10/18)

I have one I hardly use. I'm me if you want pics and a price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (11/10/18)

Pm incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------

